# Can I depot eyeshadows from Limited Edition Quads and How?



## Julie (May 5, 2005)

I really want to depot from my Diana Ross Quad but I am not sure how because they seem to really be stuck in there.  I don't want to ruin the quad. Any tips and suggestion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Janice (May 5, 2005)

Here's a link to a method:

http://www.livejournal.com/community...s/1591392.html

You have to have an LJ account though.


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2005)

Awww it won't let me see it. I just set up my account. Could this be why?


----------



## Janice (May 5, 2005)

no, just login and then copy and paste the URL into your browser. You might also have to be a member of MAC_Cosmetics so just add that group to your friends list too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH


----------



## msthrope (May 6, 2005)

if you can't see it and don't want to create an account, i have the pictures stored in an email...just pm me your email address and i'll email them to you.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 6, 2005)

I dequaded both of my Diana's pretty easily with msthrope's instrustions!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Janice! I was able to view it and save it to my favorites.


----------



## huggablesecret (Apr 21, 2007)

*Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I'm temtped to just to make things a tad more organised, but was wondering if anyone else her does it, or has done it? 
Anything I should know about before I begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta


----------



## karinaf (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I do!  I like to keep all my pans in the 15 pan palettes and don't like extra stuff hanging around.

There was a tutorial around somewhere, but of course I can't find it.

Basically:

1. Take an exacto knife and wedge it between the outside and inside plastic insert of the quad pan holder thingie - it will eventually pop out.  

2.  pop that insert out, and gently pry the pans out of the quad - they're not glued on that strongly.  

3.  pop insert back in, resell if you want, its magnatized.

hope that helps!


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karinaf* 

 
_There was a tutorial around somewhere, but of course I can't find it._

 
http://specktra.net/f280/depanning-p...ds-link-48684/





I depan all the time. I'm all about maximising space, baby.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

do they still sell the premade quads at the counters, freestanding or PRO stores?


----------



## huggablesecret (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

when one's released with a new collection...yeah


----------



## lara (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_do they still sell the premade quads at the counters, freestanding or PRO stores?_

 
Depending on if there's one released with a collection or if a counter is sitting on old stock.


----------



## Taj (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

How do guys label the e/s once they are depotted to the pallette?


----------



## courters (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_How do guys label the e/s once they are depotted to the pallette?_

 
I stick magnets on the backs of the eyeshadow and then write on the magnet with a silver gel pen.  Any light color gel pen would work fine.  Just make sure to let the ink dry before you stick it in the palette/quad.


----------



## aeni (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I do!  I then keep the quads for colors I might use on set, personal use, or to keep my blacks away from the rest of my colors just in case they flake away.  Just don't get rid of the plastic protectors inside the quads, they're a lifesaver in keeping the powders off the rest.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

i really need to think about depotting lol


----------



## melliquor (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I am thinking of doing this as well.  I only have two quads but it would be nice to add them to my palettes.  

Does anybody else do this?


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I definitely depot my pre made quads
I started after I got mad at my fafi quad for the sticker beginning to peel on it haha
and I just took the shadows out of it.
I like to have ALL my shadows in 15 pan palettes


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I depot my premade quads, which is much easier than depoting the individual shadows.  I like arranging my quads by either color families or colors that have a similar tone.

Once you remove the shroud with a thin knife, just slip the knife under the shadows, wiggle a bit and they'll come off.  If you don't break the shroud, or bend the quad, you can reuse it too.


----------



## starangel2383 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

ive done it before with about 4 of my quads. i dinged a few shadows, but that was okay with me, it was the shadows i rarely used.


----------



## melliquor (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I depotted my Gentle Fumes quad today and plan on doing my Showflower one next weekend.  I ran out of space in my palette.


----------



## panda0410 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I just did my Smoking Eyes quad, finally....lol....and its great because I can reuse the now empty 4 pan if I dont want to cart the 15 about - I can just take the few that I need


----------



## frostdoll (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I collect quads but I only depot the shadows I already have so I can use them up more easily (gift, sell, etc.) . 
I usually replace the eyeshadow with a shade from the same color family or if possible from the same collection.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I have done it, but I guess it depends on why I bought the quad - some I buy strictly for travel. I find premade quads travel better than 4 pan ones with magnetic pans, so like to leave some as-is specifically for that purpose.


----------



## Meryl (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I depot my pre-made quads because there is always one colour, maybe two, that I don't like and I want to get rid of it.  I take the shadows I love and put them in my 15 pan palettes according to the colour spectrum.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I depan.  For labeling, I took a piece of paper, used my computer to make a 3x5 grid, then put the name and finish of the color in the same order as the pallet.  Then I print it, cut it to fit under the inner corner, and tape it in place (two-sides tape between the paper and pallet cover).


----------



## lsperry (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Enthusiast* 

 
_I depan.  For labeling, I took a piece of paper, used my computer to make a 3x5 grid, then put the name and finish of the color in the same order as the pallet.  Then I print it, cut it to fit under the inner corner, and tape it in place (two-sides tape between the paper and pallet cover)._

 
I do the same thing


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

I only did once to an extra Gentle Fumes Quad. I accidentally destroyed the Carbon, but I already have like 6 already so that was okay. Put the other 3 colors into a 15-pan palette and kept the original in the quad. I have like 13 Premade quads and I like to keep them in their original quad just as a collector's type of thing. =P


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

It depends on the quad for me, the ones I feel I wouldn't really use together I depot and put in my 15 pan palette as I feel i'd be more likely to use them with my other colours, and the quads I feel I would use as a whole I keep together such as my pandamonium and gentle fumes quads.


----------



## ladyiej (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_How do guys label the e/s once they are depotted to the pallette?_

 
  i write on with perm marker of put a label on the palette


----------



## ladyiej (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone depot their premade quads?*

i do i like keeping everything togather


----------



## BE YOUtyMARK (Jan 19, 2009)

*Help Depotting Quad?!?!*






 I just bought a MAC pallete but i have no clue on depotting my quad eyeshadow. Can someone please explain to me. I have seen a few video's on youtube but would like to know from the professionals.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Help Depotting Quad?!?!*

...like you said..watch the youtube videos


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 19, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search before posting.


----------



## ambicion6 (Jan 19, 2009)

you also get alot more space out of your 15 quads if you remove the circle dividers section.  i fit 6  more eyeshadows that way and some other smaller non-mac square ones at the very very bottom.  

sometimes a little powder will migrate elsewhere but i just blow it off and to somewhat solve the problem, i added a piece of thin bubble wrap to keep everything nice and tight, kinda how most people do with the 4 quads.


----------



## lara (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Help Depotting Quad?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BE YOUtyMARK* 

 
_





 I just bought a MAC pallete but i have no clue on depotting my quad eyeshadow. Can someone please explain to me. I have seen a few video's on youtube but would like to know from the professionals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/d...ds-link-48684/


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 20, 2009)

I depanned my Fafi quad and glued in the mirror and metal square from my e.l.f. quad. I just popped out the plastic insert and let alcohol dissolve the glue. Then put in the metal square, pop insert back in, viola! new, magnetic Fafi quad! Taking the mirror out was harder, took a lot more time and alcohol to soften the glue. It doesn't fully close but it's still perfect for travel.


----------

